# Riley and Pancake



## JeffS (May 5, 2009)

Special Cage Edition! (Link)

Here is Pancake glaring at everyone. While she's like this, attempts to get close to hear always fail, and so does red eye removal.







Later that night, I herded them into their cage. Hopefully Riley will get used to peeing in there instead of wherever he happens to be. (He holds it as long as he can, then panics to find a spot.)






Pancake enjoys hogging the litter box. When he eventually has to wee, will Riley kick Pancake out? Will he pee somewhere else in the cage? Can he hold it until morning playtime?






And finally you have a chance to see that Riley does in fact care about Pancake. Notice how once he's been spotted he tells me to *%#@ off. Unfortunately for Riley, Pancake prefers making out in public.

For the video, click here since I haven't figured out how to embed a Flickr video.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 10, 2009)

Aww! They are so cute! I love Pancake, haha! Need more pics of Riley.


----------



## JeffS (May 22, 2009)

(First blog post, from before Pancake met Riley: post)

Special Inquisitive Riley photo set!

What's in the box?





What's on the chair?





What's outside at night?





What's in my future?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 22, 2009)

Riley, in your future I see lots of snuggles, hundreds of binkies, and tons of carrots!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 22, 2009)

lol Pancake looks so silly. Riley is so cute standing up.


----------



## JeffS (May 22, 2009)

"What's on the chair?" With red eye removal:


----------



## JeffS (May 23, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3555639750/

All in one video: Pancake grooms Riley, yawns, sneezes and eats poop. It'll be tough to top this one! They are SO CUTE!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (May 23, 2009)

I love the video Jeff


----------



## SweetSassy (May 23, 2009)

Your buns are cute. :biggrin2: I love Riley standing up. 

April


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2009)

Aw such lovey buns!


----------



## angelh (May 24, 2009)

What's in the future! Tons more of adorable pictures, that's what


----------



## crystal (May 24, 2009)

they are big bunnies! especially riley on his back legs... riley is the height of the couch! I love when they stand up and look around like that. 

the photo of pancake lying in the litter box is very cute as well... I take it from your caption that this happens often?

thanks for sharing the pics, I like your captions too


----------



## JeffS (May 25, 2009)

Pancake doesn't like to stay in her litter box much anymore. Riley taught her to dig, and so she started to mix her food and the dirty litter, and it would get stinky very quickly. I built a little stand out of wire mesh aka hardware cloth so that they food would stay on top and the litter would stay on the bottom. It's not so comfy anymore though 

Photos for today!

Pancake in the morning






Pancake in the afternoon





Riley's shedding head





Riley's shedding head explores the apartment


----------



## SweetSassy (May 25, 2009)

how much do your bunnies weigh? Riley looks really big in the pictures. Their very cute. :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (May 28, 2009)

That's a silly looking molt pattern on Riley's head.

He does look really big though; I was wondering that too.


----------



## JeffS (May 28, 2009)

I just found Riley's paperwork. For his checkups at the humane society he weighed 8.1 and then 7.9 pounds. It's been a month and he's going to see the vet next week so it'll be interesting to see what's happened since then.

Pancake weighed 4.5 lbs when I got her. I think she's gained weight since then.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 28, 2009)

Wow. Riley is just a gorgeous bunny. Pancake looks bigger in her pic's. I thought I readRiley attacked you? That had to have been scary. I'm new to bunnies and I never thoughtrabbit'sattacked. :cry2My bunnies are little so hopefully I don't have to worry about that. I guess you never know. 

:biggrin2: April


----------



## JeffS (Jun 3, 2009)

Cuddle time!!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL! That is too cute. :adorable:

:apollo:April


----------



## JeffS (Jun 19, 2009)

The vet confirmed that Riley has ringworm and he's been taking medication for that. Pancake has too and she seems to have gotten ringworm also. 

I'll try to get some pics up later. The hair on their sides and butt fell out. Riley's hair on his belly also fell out. Riley's hair is growing back but Pancake has some bald patches. The worst part is a couple of nasty sore spots Riley has. I suspect Pancake will get some too before she's taken all her medicine (30 days).


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 19, 2009)

Huh, that's interesting. Good luck with the ringworm treatment.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jun 19, 2009)

pancake and riley go together nicely 
sorry about the ringworm, I hope that clears up soon!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 19, 2009)

Awe....The poor babies. Hope they start feeling better.

:sickbunny: April


----------



## JeffS (Jun 22, 2009)

A couple days ago Riley fought with me (not really fight, just posturing) about who my bed belongs to. I won of course. Since then he's been kind of bullying Pancake. Not violent bullying, just little things like pushing her away from food. After hours of laying on the floor loving up both of them, things seem a little better. Even stranger! Earlier today I gave them both treats. Riley didn't want his so I put it away and gave it to him just a few minutes ago. Pancake took it from him! Riley even chased her a little bit but she didn't give it up. I'm not sure this is a bad sign or a good sign or what.

Still though, I hope Riley becomes more sensitive. Pancake gives Riley plenty of tongue baths but Riley doesn't seem to like to lick anyone. 

Carrot Nom!


----------



## JeffS (Jun 22, 2009)

Pancake's jowls!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 22, 2009)

My guys fight over food all the time. I personally wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## JeffS (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry except Pancake is very timid. To be honest, I've been thinking that Pancake might be happier without Riley around. It's a sad thought but if she's still scared of him in another month or two I'm going to be seriously thinking of trying to find him another home.

In the meantime, the only thing I know to do is give them plenty of cuddles. Maybe Pancake will learn to assert herself more.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 23, 2009)

Poor Pancake. Has Riley just recently started acting like this? Wanting to attack you? 

Maybe Riley is just not feeling well. He's just being grumpy. 

Love the pic's of Pancake  

 April


----------



## JeffS (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, kind of yes and kind of no. When I first met him he was very horny. Biting was part of his sex routine. He's over that now. This time wouldn't have even been a conflict but I wanted to see how he'd react if I left him out of the cage at night. He wanted to dig and bite at my bed, which I don't like. I wanted to see what would happen if instead of simply caging him I push his head to the side. After, I dunno, 20 times, he starting posturing like he was willing to fight me for territory or whatever. I held him down a bit to get him to calm down and put him in his cage.

From then until recently he's been a bit of a bully, but nothing violent.

So in a sense, he's always been like this, cause he's a dominant sort of guy. But he's certainly not violent unless you really push him. I can do things like hold him upside-down (for grooming) and he doesn't bite. It's mostly over territory I think.

It's a good point that he could just be feeling grumpy. His hair is still growing back and he might still itch from what's left of the ringworm. I'm glad you liked Pancake's pics. :biggrin2:

They're old though, I need to take some more recent ones. Her hair looks kinda bad from the ringworm. I shoulda took a pic of Riley's tail when it lost its hair - it was just a little stubby looking thing.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

How is Riley and Pancake doing? 

Is their hair growing back yet? ...April


----------



## JeffS (Jul 7, 2009)

Pancake's hair seems to be all growing back. She has new hair all over her sides and back, and I've been plucking away at the old, loose stuff.

Unfortunately Riley has only spotty hair growth on his back. Two days ago I removed a lot of his loose fur and later found two red spots on his skin, so even after a month of anti-fungal meds I think he still has the infection. Also, I weighed him today and he's down to 7.5 lbs. I suspected he'd been loosing weight so for the last couple weeks I've been giving him almost unlimited pellets. I'm worried about him and want to take him back to the vet soon.

On the other hand, maybe he was just fat when I got him. 

They were on Griseofulvin. Pancake had 43 mL per day and Riley had 55 mL per day. The concentration was 150 mg/mL. Also, for a while I was giving them double dosage because I didn't read the label closely enough.


----------



## JeffS (Jul 7, 2009)

I got sick of paying too much for hay (Kaytee brand), so I bought a bale of timothy hay. They like it a lot better!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jul 7, 2009)

they are gorgeous and lovely and big. Hope they get better from their worms soon. You may need to take some med in case as we can catch ring worms cant we. Dont want to give it back to them bless them xx Sorry that wasnt meant to sound rude.
Riley pics are beautiful i like the standing up ones best xx


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 7, 2009)

Poor Riley. ray:



Hope he's not gettingthem back. Sounds like he may need to be re-checked. Aren't vet bills great?? NOT!! :X I took my Little Rascal today and it cost me $ 146.00 . He ate his flooring(vinyl). 



Keep us updated. ...April


----------



## JeffS (Aug 6, 2009)

About a month ago I took Pancake and Riley in for a follow-up check. The vet took some sample hair from around the bare spots. I got a call later that week and was told that they tested negative for ringworm. Hooray!

Fast forward a few weeks... I haven't been grooming them since I figured they lost so much hair, why bother. Tonight I decided to look at them. Pancake's coat looked so nice! Then I noticed that they both have loose fur on their rear ends again. I can pluck it easily with two fingers; it takes practically no effort.

I almost feel like skipping the treatment and letting them loose all their hair. Maybe then it would clear up? Frankly I have no idea. I just know that I don't want to go through it again.

Even worse, Riley has an open sore where I plucked some of the fur away. I really hope I didn't do it! It's like his top layer of skin simply has a hole in it, about 1 cm diameter. It only has a little blood around it. I cut the hair away from it and cleaned it with iodine.

I found a similar situation here: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/Open-sore-wound.htm.

And their fur was just getting back to normal. :cry1:

(Sorry no pics, my friend was annoyed that I kept borrowing his camera even though I bought my own batteries.)


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm... Sorry, not sure I know about that. Could the delicate skin that was revealed by the plucking have rubbed against something and come off? I've plucked Muffin too much and her skin is very delicate there when I do that.


----------



## JeffS (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Tony's Human!

It's that or a cut from me trying to use my shedding comb. I thought I had the teeth parallel to the skin but perhaps I caught some skin and cut him. I got a look at it when he was sitting and it looked more like a cut with his skin less taut. I'll keep it clean and keep an eye on it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry your still having trouble. I hope you can figure out whats going on. I hope they get better soon, so we can get some more pic's.


----------



## JeffS (Aug 14, 2009)

My sweet babies! They are sooooooooooooooooooo cute and sooooooo sweet. I love them so much.

Riley:





Pancake:


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww Sweet pic's.


----------



## swanlake (Aug 16, 2009)

Your pancake looks just like my Fred! Just felt like pointing that out...

Do you work with the Humane Society in Lansing? I am going up to Michigan State this year and I normally foster for a rescue, but will be unable to as I will not be living at home. I will need a bunny fix every now and then and I was just wondering what it was like voulenteering there.


----------



## JeffS (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow! I've never seen a rabbit who looked so much like Pancake. The humane society said Pancake is a mini lop. Is that what Fred is?

Volunteering at the humane society in Lansing is a mixed bag. On the one hand, once you've gone through the orientation, you can just walk in any time they're open and hang out with the rabbits and other animals. The downside is that the rabbits are generally kept in the same big room as the dogs, so it can get pretty loud. If you're up to it you can generally take the rabbits out of their cages and into one of the little rooms people use to meet animals and let them hop around. If their big room is free you might be able to let them out in there too, though I haven't tried that yet.

Another thing about cahs-lansing is that they don't get many rabbits. I think the most I've seen there at a time was 4 or 5. Sometimes they even have no rabbits, which is good for rabbits but bad if all you've driven there for is a rabbit fix. 

At their website you can see what rabbits they have and when the orientations are scheduled.

http://www.cahs-lansing.org/

It looks like they got in a new rabbit recently. Poor Spooky has been there too long. I feel so bad for him. :cry1:


----------



## swanlake (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, Fred is a mini lop. 

Thanks for the tips on cahs. I am a rabbit person mainly, but I wouldn't mind helping the other animals. 

Poor Spooky, I know how it is. I have a bunny here that has not been adopted for a few months, and she is just a sweetheart.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 2, 2009)

Pics from August 30, 2009!

That day, they went outside for the first time since their ringworm treatment. Riley is so active it's hard to take a good picture of him.

Pancake







Riley


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi :wave:



What cute pic's. Good pic of Pancake. Glad there doing better.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah that flop pic of Riley is killing me! So adorable! Glad they're over the ringworm finally!


----------



## JeffS (Oct 6, 2009)

They didn't try to eat it, but I found out that tomato plant you see in the pic above is poisonous so it's gone.

But in newer news, I noticed that someone peed in their 2nd litter box last night on a spot that didn't have litter (because Pancake kicks it all over). Guess who it was? Riley has a history of naughty peeing, which is why they have a 2nd litter box, but I flipped them over and it was Pancake! She has a pee pee butt. She's so hard to flip over but I think I'm gonna give her a butt rinse later. I'll see if I can get a pic of her while I have her upside-down. If only rabbits liked being held... they're so cute upside down!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 6, 2009)

Tomatoes themselves aren't poisonous, but the green parts are toxic. Tony ate some once--he loved it, but I was sick with worry! He was fine, of course.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow I learn something new everyday!!! Now I have a gud reason for the hubby to get rid of those tomato plants...YES, cuz they look ugly in my flowerbeds lol


----------



## JeffS (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, thanks. Their hair is all grown back from ringworm. In fact they've been shedding lately, but it's a normal shed! phew

Anyway, here's a video I took today outside of the bunnies, but mostly Pancake. You'd hear me laughing at them but I'd already seen a bunch of binkies.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4006546934/


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 12, 2009)

Pancake is HILARIOUS!! I love when lops go nuts because they usually look so mellow.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeff that was so cute...I love the fact they come in the house when u call, I'm too scared to let the bun free roam outside with no pen.


----------



## silvermoon (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh gosh, I've never seen a bunnie binky like that! Thank goodness I'm seeing it here first, if my rabbit did that I'd think something was wrong with her! I also think it is adorable that they come in when you call. She scampered in so quick!


----------



## JeffS (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh man, I wish they came when I called! Actually what happened is I went inside and made a noise with their pellet food dishes. That's their favorite sound. 

Flickr's restrictions on uploading videos is annoying, so I made a youtube account. Here's the same one I posted above:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTvhL1JnMD4[/ame]


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG!! I loved the video! That was awesome. I can't believe they didn't run off. Pancake was sooooo CUTE doing her binkies.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally got a video of Riley doing a binky! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFUdoaupbxA[/ame]


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 22, 2009)

WTG Jeff that was cute


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 22, 2009)

He is so cute... Like always. Your bunnies aretwo of my favorites on RO


----------



## sharlaelizabeth (Oct 27, 2009)

> Riley:


This is one of my favorite bunny pictures! I love how his smushed paw is under his face. :inlove:


----------



## JeffS (Feb 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG6QywoczA0[/ame]


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww!! They looked like they were having a lot of fun!


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

i can't believe i have missed this blog, and these 2 adorable bunnies!

pancake certainly does look like a mini lop lol, she is so cute!


----------



## JeffS (Feb 17, 2010)

I read over my old posts and realized I haven't talked about their personalities in a long time. It's been an interesting year, to be sure! I'd never had rabbits before so I've learned a lot.

At first Riley was quite socially aggressive and even bit pancake once. In the last 3 or 4 months, he's humped her once that I've seen but that's it. He's still big and a bit dominant but he's not violent at all and generally chill.

Riley LOVES to cuddle. I love how cuddly he is and I give him cuddles and nose rubs every day. Of all the pets I've had, 2 cats a dog and a hamster (well, those were all when I was a kid), Riley's been the most cuddly. His winter coat makes him so fuzzy, too.

Pancake is less affectionate now than she used to be. I still get bunny kisses every few days, so that's nice. I notice she's happier if I moderate pellet eating time. Riley has a tendency to want to eat Pancake's pellets and she ends up not eating as much. If I'm there I can keep them separated a bit so she can eat. For the most part she's on her own though. And she's not at all afraid to steal treats from Riley. She's much more assertive than she used to be.

I'm a bit sad because Riley is 4 years old or close to it. From what I hear, big rabbits like him don't live as long, maybe 6 or 8 years. So I try to spend extra time with him. Pancake is 2 or close to 2. I've wondered what she'll think when Riley's gone. Will she be lonely? Will she be glad that big oaf isn't around to steal her food? I'm glad I won't have to find out for quite some time.

For now they are happy, healthy bunnies! I'm going to go see what they're up to right now. I bet they want more hay.


----------



## JeffS (Feb 23, 2010)

It's not official yet, but the symptoms match. They have ringworm again.


----------



## JeffS (Mar 4, 2010)

no ringworm yay!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your bunnies are beautiful!


----------



## katt (Apr 19, 2010)

bump!

how are you and the buns? I think we could all use an update and maybe a few photos?


----------



## JeffS (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the bump. 

If yahoo weather is right, tomorrow will be a binkyful day outside. I'll do my best to remember the video camera.


----------



## JeffS (Apr 23, 2010)

It wasn't a terribly eventful day, but they were cute just the same.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/nJ4QuE91xF4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2010)

They must really like grass! My Muffin is the same way when I take her outside, except she doesn't do the binkies! I love to see big bunny binkies!


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

Such a great video! adorable buns!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2010)

okay, so here is the plan:

You drive up to Traverse City, and bring pancake and Riley. I will take you out to eat lunch (or dinner, I am not picky, but breakfast is a little early for me), then when you are full and happy from the food, I send you back home, but keep the bunnies here, with me. . .:whistling

. . . how does that plan work for you? Cause I love Pancake and want her


----------



## SweetSassy (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the video! 

:inlove:Riley is such a handsome bun...He's one of my fav's.It amazes me still how you let them out and they dont' run away....lol.


----------



## JeffS (May 21, 2010)

Riley and Pancake think my powerbook makes a great toy. Here are some things they would like to share with you.

Pancake:
vvvveddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddds

Riley:
c ----------[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[8

and

yyyyyy`
A#

I have a bunch of footage to go through for making a video. Stay tuned!


----------



## cheryl (May 21, 2010)

*JeffS wrote: *


> Riley and Pancake think my powerbook makes a great toy. Here are some things they would like to share with you.
> 
> Pancake:
> vvvveddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddds
> ...



LOL..silly bunnies...

Looking forward to the video..


----------



## JeffS (Aug 16, 2011)

I am extremely sad that I have to write this, my last post for Pancake. She received her last nose rubs this morning.

Pancake's rainbow bridge announcement.


----------

